# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Intezar Kub Tak...

## eastwast

*INTEZAR KUB TAK


Ghum-e-hijr-e-yaar kab taq, rahoon be-qarar kab tak
merey dil bata yeh mujhko, karoon ussko pyar kab tak


yeh hujoom-e-na-muradi ghum-e-be-shumar kab tak
terii baat kaa bharosaa teraa intezaar kab tak


shab-e-hijr ki udasi kahin mujhko lay na doobey
meri dharkano pe hoga tera ikhteyar kab tak


na hi aaj ka bharosa na hi kal ki hain umeedein
teri raah guzar takun mein shab-e-wasl-yaar kab tak


mein nikal pari thi tanha liyey saraey ranj dil par
magar phir khayal aya keh sahoon yeh baar kab tak


merii aankhein takrahi hein teri wapsi ki raahein
tu hi ab bata dey mujhko karoon intezar kab tak


mujhay yoon tou dey geya hay wuh dilasa jatey jatey
magar ab yeh sochti hoon karoon eaitbaar kab tak


buhat ilteja ki uss ney ,kaha us nay nahi jao
magar uss ki be-dili ka bhala sehtii waar kab tak





LOve is like heaven But hurts like hell*

----------


## Shikari

intazaar kab tak..wahhh..nice one TFS...

----------


## villies

achi poetry hey .. thaxx

----------


## eastwast

> intazaar kab tak..wahhh..nice one TFS...


thanx soooooooooo much dear:thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

> achi poetry hey .. thaxx


thanx so much dear ...:thumbs:

----------


## RAHEN

waoo..yeh wali bhi bahut khoob hai...loved it...thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## eastwast

> waoo..yeh wali bhi bahut khoob hai...loved it...thanks 4 sharing...


thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Na-umeedi bohat buri cheese hai, Na-umeed insaan kahin ka nahi rehta.

Anyhow nice post dear. Khas taur par ye sher

mujhay yoon tou dey geya hay wuh dilasa jatey jatey
magar ab yeh sochti hoon karoon eaitbaar kab tak

----------


## eastwast

> Na-umeedi bohat buri cheese hai, Na-umeed insaan kahin ka nahi rehta.
> 
> Anyhow nice post dear. Khas taur par ye sher
> 
> mujhay yoon tou dey geya hay wuh dilasa jatey jatey
> magar ab yeh sochti hoon karoon eaitbaar kab tak


THANX SO MUCH ...

----------


## @sd

gooooooood collection nice one

----------


## eastwast

> gooooooood collection nice one


thanx so much ...

----------


## musicaldelhi

waah..waah...bahut khoob janaab..shukriya...

----------


## eastwast

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx asd

----------

